# Fishing 1967



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

Just in from the Chandeleur Islands.Film sat in the camera for 2 years.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Cool Pic! And you just can't get glasses like that anymore.....Tee Hee! Sorry, just couldn't resist!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Feed them boys sum taters wow great pic tks


----------

